

US government considered Nelson Mandela a terrorist until 2008. - yeleti
http://investigations.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/12/07/21794290-us-government-considered-nelson-mandela-a-terrorist-until-2008

======
dingaling
Err, yes. Not really news.

The UK Government also regarded the ANC as a terrorist organisation, given its
fathership of the MK which had a close relationship with ZAPU through the
1970s.

But behind the scenes successive UK Governments negotiated between the ANC and
the SA Governments. That was the nature of the times; one thing in public and
another in private, just like in Northern Ireland.

As an odd aside, the SADF prized the Swedish-supplied rations that were
supplied to ANC and SWAPO; Sweden covertly supported those groups from the
early 1970s.

